# Ptex and base repair question



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, so I was helping a buddy of mine with his gear. I wanted to fill a small gouge against the edge. After cleaning it out with a small brass brush, I filled it up with new Ptex candles I just picked up. I let it cool for about 20 min or so and went back and scraped it. It looked horrible, _crumbly_. So I dug it back out, re-cleaned it up and reapplied it. A little better, but still somewhat crappy. I've done this a few times before and never had this problem. Any suggestions? Crappy ptex perhaps?  

To clarify how I did it, I took a small torch and lit the end of the stick. I let it burn until it dripped pretty steady and proceeded to fill the gouge. After cooling for 20 min, I scraped it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That's candle ptex for you. It's crap. You are lucky to have those repairs last a few runs. 

Go to Tognar, get yourself some real ptex and a ptex iron. With that, you can do shop quality repairs. If you really want to go big, get the ptex gun. If all I have to repair more board is ptex candles, I won't bother. It's better just to fill the gouge with wax. It'll last longer...


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> That's candle ptex for you. It's crap. You are lucky to have those repairs last a few runs.
> 
> Go to Tognar, get yourself some real ptex and a ptex iron. With that, you can do shop quality repairs. If you really want to go big, get the ptex gun. If all I have to repair more board is ptex candles, I won't bother. It's better just to fill the gouge with wax. It'll last longer...


I've been using drip candles and I agree, they suck. The repair doesn't last that long. Kill, do you use the iron? It doesn't look that difficult to use, and I like that its versatile. So I have a question. How do you repair gouges on a sintered base? Is it the same? I heard you use something different, is this the ptex ribbon?


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Had I known, I wouldn't have wasted my time. 

Thanks for the link as well!


----------

